# 2018 NFL - EB Pick EM



## Road Guy (Sep 18, 2018)

Guess I forgot how to merge threads and deleted the 2017.. anyway. carry on here...


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 18, 2018)

Update:

I'm losing!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 18, 2018)

you done messed up A A RON!


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 18, 2018)

Rodgers?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 19, 2018)

So what if those of us who started last week not pick this week to even out our late comers?


----------



## P-E (Sep 19, 2018)

Sounds okay.  I'll wait to pick until you decide.


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 19, 2018)

What are we picking?


----------



## P-E (Sep 19, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> What are we picking?


Wedgies.  Are you in?


----------



## User1 (Sep 19, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> So what if those of us who started last week not pick this week to even out our late comers?


i'm cool with that, or we can do an average weekly score at the end but that seems like more work


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 19, 2018)

P-E said:


> Wedgies.  Are you in?


No need, I'm in commando mode today.


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 19, 2018)

P-E said:


> Wedgies.  Are you in?


Whose wedgie are we talking about here?


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 19, 2018)

I already picked, but I suppose I could undo it all...


----------



## akwooly (Sep 19, 2018)

doesn't matter to me.  i will probably forget to pick again anyways during the season.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 19, 2018)

Picks entered. Thanks for setting this up last minute. :thumbs:

On a side note, yes, Yahoo's pick 'em version is..........how do I put this.......special.    Better than nothing though. They all have their quirks.


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 19, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> I already picked, but I suppose I could undo it all...


Are we still talking about wedgies?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 19, 2018)

Shut up Carl!


----------



## User1 (Sep 20, 2018)

so what's the verdict? pick or no pick?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 20, 2018)

free will!!!


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 20, 2018)

Wait, the CBS pool still exists with last year's people in it! Very confusing. I keep getting their emails every week, being like, make your picks for your pool! And then it's last year's EB pool... And also, @akwooly is currently in the lead there, since he's the only one who's put in any picks at all (last week).


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 21, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Wait, the CBS pool still exists with last year's people in it! Very confusing. I keep getting their emails every week, being like, make your picks for your pool! And then it's last year's EB pool... And also, @akwooly is currently in the lead there, since he's the only one who's put in any picks at all (last week).


Ya, there's no real way to completely disable, it just eventually dissolves due to inactivity from the commish. Kind of annoying actually.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 25, 2018)

Well, I increased my weekly total of points from last week!

By one point.


----------



## User1 (Sep 25, 2018)

im not saying the ladies are in the lead

but i'm just saying...


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 25, 2018)

All the people who joined last week are making me feel really good about myself, but it's totally inflated.


----------



## Supe (Sep 25, 2018)

At least I mustered 72 pts!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 25, 2018)

I only picked 3 games trying to even out the late comers  - I think I picked wrong those 3 games also!


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 25, 2018)

I didn't know you could do partial picks. I'm impressed you ended up with just one point, RG!


----------



## P-E (Sep 27, 2018)

i took last week as my bye week


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 27, 2018)

Get your picks in bitches!


----------



## User1 (Sep 27, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> Get your picks in bitches!


don't boss me!


----------



## Supe (Sep 27, 2018)

Picks are in, and terrible.  Have to catch up, so gambling on a bunch of games.  Of course once I pick points for certain games, I totally swap them with another game, and don't bother fixing the rest of the lineup, so I have what appears to be some pretty bold decisions, LOL.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 27, 2018)

I like to make my picks at somewhat random.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 27, 2018)

By the way, what's the buy-in? We're all in for free right now. That's no fun!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 27, 2018)

$10 bucks? winner take all!


----------



## akwooly (Sep 27, 2018)

i am cool with $10


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 27, 2018)

I'd do $10. I'd also do $20 or $25.


----------



## vee043324 (Sep 27, 2018)

I’m good with $10!


----------



## User1 (Sep 29, 2018)

Same


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 1, 2018)

Oh boy. Record bad week for me!


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 1, 2018)

If were going to do money then everyone who hasn't already done so needs to take a week off from picking to even it up (TJ, Leggo, Dex?)


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 1, 2018)

I think I need a week off, at this point.


----------



## Supe (Oct 1, 2018)

I'm broke, so I forfeit any possible earnings!


----------



## User1 (Oct 1, 2018)

i'm down with whatev


----------



## P-E (Oct 1, 2018)

Send the PayPal link if it is a go.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 1, 2018)

Ill PM everyone the pay pal link

Are you all okay with winner take all or do you want to spread the money amongst the top 2 or 3?


----------



## akwooly (Oct 1, 2018)

winner take all.  if you ain't first, you are last.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 1, 2018)

Winner taking all is okay with me if we're only doing $10 a person.


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 3, 2018)

it's a pretty small pool. winner takes all makes sense. there are only like 8 of us right?


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 5, 2018)

a lot of y'all forgot your picks last night!


----------



## akwooly (Oct 5, 2018)

i think they are taking their bye week.


----------



## User1 (Oct 5, 2018)

^ this


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 7, 2018)

i thought that was a joke. we can actually skip a week w/o penalty?


----------



## User1 (Oct 7, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> i thought that was a joke. we can actually skip a week w/o penalty?


No, but the people who didn't get in on our first week are behind and it let's the available points even out


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 7, 2018)

that's so nice of everyone.


----------



## Supe (Oct 8, 2018)

Titans and fudgePackers - are you serious right now?


----------



## P-E (Oct 8, 2018)

Went to check my score and found out that none of my picks were saved.   What a bummer.


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 8, 2018)

Supe said:


> Titans and fudgePackers - are you serious right now?


Nothing better than seeing the packers lose to the Lions!


----------



## Supe (Oct 8, 2018)

mudpuppy said:


> Nothing better than seeing the packers lose to the Lions!


Not when they were one of my "safe" picks!


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 8, 2018)

Broncos and Falcons looking strong!

:suicide1:


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 8, 2018)

another instagram update: Scott Hanson followed me lololol


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 8, 2018)

can someone help me draft a DM asking to intern for redzone plz


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 8, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> another instagram update: Scott Hanson followed me lololol


So what kind of pics are you posting to your instagram? Just wondering...


----------



## Supe (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## vee043324 (Oct 8, 2018)

Ble_PE said:


> So what kind of pics are you posting to your instagram? Just wondering...


1. it's a private account!

2. 90% G rated, 10% PG rated where I'm holding a drink in my hand.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## akwooly (Oct 8, 2018)

Supe said:


> Not when they were one of my "safe" picks!


Packers are never a safe pick.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## leggo PE (Oct 9, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> ^ this


Yep.


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 11, 2018)

wait do i have to take a bye because i haven't missed a week other than week 1?


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 11, 2018)

Vee, nope! Those of us who were in week one just did it for those of you who didn't join until week 2.


----------



## akwooly (Oct 12, 2018)

yes vee you need to take a bye at some time.  the league started in week two, everyone missed week 1. some started in week 2 others didn't join until week 3.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 12, 2018)

Wait, some people didn't join until week three and so missed the first TWO weeks? Wouldn't that mean that, if I was in since the start of the season, I'd need to take a second bye week? I've only taken one so far.


----------



## akwooly (Oct 12, 2018)

sorry leggo, i might be adding to the confusion. NFL week 2 = Engineerboards Pick'em week 1. everyone besides Kfox, fumble and wooly need to take a bye, we joined in EB week 2, NFL week 3.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 12, 2018)

Ahhh that's where the rub lies.

I took my bye week last week, so I think I'm set.

I also think I added to the confusion, because I thought @vee043324 joined in the second EB (third NFL) week, but that doesn't appear to be the case.


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 13, 2018)

Will take my bye this week then!! (I know I probably don’t need to announce it but I’m doing it anyway)


----------



## User1 (Oct 15, 2018)

@Road Guy did you send paypal info? i dont remember getting it?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 15, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> @Road Guy did you send paypal info? i dont remember getting it?


Joining as late as I did and also not having enough time to really put effort into my picks, I'd rather this just be for fun at this point.


----------



## Supe (Oct 15, 2018)

The NFL is hot garbage with no rhyme or reason this year anyways.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 15, 2018)

I have just forgotten to do it,  will try and get to today and if people want to puss out that's on them


----------



## akwooly (Oct 15, 2018)

Uh, i never put effort into my picks.


----------



## User1 (Oct 15, 2018)

akwooly said:


> Uh, i never put effort into my picks.


same


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 18, 2018)

still taking recs on how to DM scott hanson.


----------



## User1 (Oct 18, 2018)

I just want to keep this here because it's probably going to be the only time I am in first place, in anything.  :40oz2:


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 18, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> still taking recs on how to DM scott hanson.


ask him if he is picking the Cardinals over the Broncos tonight?


----------



## User1 (Oct 18, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> still taking recs on how to DM scott hanson.


SAY MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM BOP DOP DA DOOOO WAP A DILLY DAH BA DOOOO WAP DAH BA DOOOOO

YEAH YEAH


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 18, 2018)

Broncooosssssssss


----------



## User1 (Oct 18, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> Broncooosssssssss


Shh don't tell anyone you won't get extra points!


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 19, 2018)

Hey, I'm leading the week so far!

That will be short lived.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 19, 2018)

I have Case Keesum as my backup QB in the office fantasy league - funny that the team scored 45 points but Case only got 9 "fantasy points" ..


----------



## User1 (Oct 25, 2018)

@vee043324 don't forget your picks!


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 26, 2018)

Brocktober is over!

(heard that on the news and had to LOL)

Just another bust draft choice QB for John Elway


----------



## Supe (Oct 29, 2018)

Forgot to get my Thursday picks in which screwed me double!  Lost out on the easy pickem points, and didn't get to put Watson in for my fantasy league (he had damn near 50 pts).


----------



## akwooly (Dec 4, 2018)

Well played @leggo PE congrats on winning the week!  Two weeks i have had 100+ points and I still don't "win" the week.  The only time i can win a week is with 60 points!


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 4, 2018)

Wowza, it was a tie, and I won?? So those crap things you fill out at the bottom of the sheet actually mean something??


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 4, 2018)

I hate that I have to fill out so many things at the darned bottom. In my other pick 'em, it's just the cumulative score of the MNF game.

I wonder what the actual tiebreaker was... Who scored the most points? The least? The exact scores of the two games they make you give, for which I always put variations on the same two scores?

Likewise, congrats to you, @akwooly, for a good fight. I didn't think I had a chance!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 4, 2018)

I nominate LEggo to run the pickum next year!


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 4, 2018)

No one will want to join my pick 'em. I consistently lobby for higher entry fees.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 4, 2018)

I'm all for higher entry fees. But I'm also all for having everyone pay up front prior to the first game kick-off of week 1. It's the only way to keep everyone honest and committed to the game IMO.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 4, 2018)

Yeah, I'm down with that too. I'd just be worried we'd only have, like, three participants.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 4, 2018)

I also hate the options at the bottom and just put some random stuff in there with no thought!

also this is funny because I have the most correct wins 105 - but I have way more losses than the current leads - so I guess you get penalized for choosing poorly over not choosing at all?

unlike the PE


----------



## akwooly (Dec 4, 2018)

I would still play.  so the league next year will be just us three(at least), fox, Leggo and Wooly.


----------



## akwooly (Dec 4, 2018)

and RG, so we have at least four.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 4, 2018)

I would play but apparently US banks don't like talking to banks in other countries (unless it's Swiss or Cayman)...


----------



## User1 (Dec 5, 2018)

akwooly said:


> I would still play.  so the league next year will be just us three(at least), fox, Leggo and Wooly.


I'd play! I've played every time I've been invited! I just forgot too much but I would have still paid in lol


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 5, 2018)

You say that now....

Okay, look for a thread for a $30+ buy-in when I'm back from my honeymoon some time in the middle of August next year. In the mean time, get your picks in for this week, everyone!


----------



## vee043324 (Dec 5, 2018)

akwooly said:


> and RG, so we have at least four.


um hello


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 5, 2018)

Head's up, I'll probably be going back to the CBS one because I remember kind of liking it more than Yahoo's...?


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 5, 2018)

NOW COME ON EVERYONE, GET YOUR PICKS IN!

@akwooly @Road Guy @tj_PE @vee043324 @knight1fox3 @Supe @Dexman PE PMP and especially @P-E! That's everyone (including me) right?


----------



## vee043324 (Dec 5, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Head's up, I'll probably be going back to the CBS one because I remember kind of liking it more than Yahoo's...?


YAS CBS LETS GO


----------



## User1 (Dec 5, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> NOW COME ON EVERYONE, GET YOUR PICKS IN!﻿
> 
> @akwooly @Road Guy @tj_PE @vee043324 @knight1fox3 @Supe @Dexman PE PMP and especially @P-E! That's everyone (including me) right?


i already conceded!


----------



## User1 (Dec 5, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Head's up, I'll probably be going back to the CBS one because I remember kind of liking it more than Yahoo's...?


agree


----------



## User1 (Dec 5, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> um hello


you have to prove your commitment and stick around okay ♥


----------



## akwooly (Dec 6, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> NOW COME ON EVERYONE, GET YOUR PICKS IN!
> 
> @akwooly @Road Guy @tj_PE @vee043324 @knight1fox3 @Supe @Dexman PE PMP and especially @P-E! That's everyone (including me) right?


picks are in! thanks for the reminder


----------



## Supe (Dec 6, 2018)

Good thing I saw Wooly's post, LOL.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 7, 2018)

so somehow I managed to set confidence points but not actually make a pick last night? (on me but F this yahoo!)


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 7, 2018)

^ and it let you save it that way?! :huh:

Ya, Yahoo has a pretty terrible interface in my opinion. CBS and ESPN have better interfaces IMO.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 7, 2018)

I look forward to the leadership and technological upgrades that @leggo PE will bring to this event next year!


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 7, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ and it let you save it that way?! :huh:
> 
> Ya, Yahoo has a pretty terrible interface in my opinion. CBS and ESPN have better interfaces IMO.


I haven't used ESPN's, but good to know! I don't remember CBS's being great, but it was a lot better than Yahoo's is.


----------



## vee043324 (Dec 9, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> you have to prove your commitment and stick around okay ♥


v fair.


----------



## vee043324 (Dec 9, 2018)

my throat hurts from yelling so much during the 1pm games. 

also one of my colts insta followers DM'd me a heart before the game (after I wished him luck) so you can say we're getting pretty serious.


----------



## Supe (Dec 10, 2018)

Well at least I got the Jets game right!


----------



## User1 (Dec 10, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> my throat hurts from yelling so much during the 1pm games.
> 
> also one of my colts insta followers DM'd me a heart before the game (after I wished him luck) so you can say we're getting pretty serious.


i bet the next one is an engagement ring ya know


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 10, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> my throat hurts from yelling so much during the 1pm games.
> 
> also one of my colts insta followers DM'd me a heart before the game (after I wished him luck) so you can say we're getting pretty serious.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 10, 2018)

I guess this is what they call Parity in the NFL?

I am glad I was out on a cold mountain with a dead cell phone so I couldn't tell what was going on until it was over (in this league, FF, and my own shitty team)

BTW the Dolphins RB that scored on the miracle play went to our high school back home-!


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 10, 2018)

Well, this was a weird NFL Sunday. That's about all I have to say on that.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 10, 2018)

Watching the Sunday night halftime announcers say that yesterday's games proved they basically know nothing about the NFL was pretty satisfying, though.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 11, 2018)

Does Kirk Cousins get to keep all that money?


----------



## chart94 PE (Dec 11, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> Does Kirk Cousins get to keep all that money?


He pulled one of the greatest hoaxes since Brock Osiweiler fooled the Texans a few years ago. Love seeing the Vikings turn into a dumpster fire, but really am enjoying seeing the Packers become one of the worst teams in the league. Kinda hoping it is the beginning of the end for Rodgers


----------



## vee043324 (Dec 11, 2018)

I still think Osweiler is decent, just hasn't had the right coaching.


----------



## chart94 PE (Dec 11, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> I still think Osweiler is decent, just hasn't had the right coaching.


I probably can't say too much because he seems to have the Bears number. But he is a serviceable back-up like a Josh McCown type. I think he is a not starter because of his inconsistent play but maybe coaching could help make him a game manager style like a Joe Flacco or Alex Smith (Horrible injury sadly)


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 11, 2018)

chart94 said:


> but really am enjoying seeing the Packers become one of the worst teams in the league. Kinda hoping it is the beginning of the end for Rodgers


Ya, not everyone deals well with having one of the greatest QBs of all time to play the game. You sound like a 49'ers fan. Jimmy G is pretty awful so it really won't help the team if he's back or not. LOL


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 11, 2018)

lol- one of the best? what has he done in the last decade?

but I agree Jimmy is made of glass, he will be the next Tony Romo - write it down


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 11, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> lol- one of the best? what has he done in the last decade?


The statistics and QB rating speak for themselves. I tried posting here but the list is just too long. :Thumbs:

Need I mention that he nearly hit the roof of the Silver Dome with that memorable hail mary pass? Not many out there today that could do that.


----------



## chart94 PE (Dec 11, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Ya, not everyone deals well with having one of the greatest QBs of all time to play the game. You sound like a 49'ers fan. Jimmy G is pretty awful so it really won't help the team if he's back or not. LOL


Nope actually a die hard fan of the greatest franchise to ever take the field. Also currently on the top of the NFC North after beating the best team in football.


----------



## chart94 PE (Dec 11, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> The statistics and QB rating speak for themselves. I tried posting here but the list is just too long. :Thumbs:
> 
> Need I mention that he nearly hit the roof of the Silver Dome with that memorable hail mary pass? Not many out there today that could do that.


I still have a theory he was throwing those games to get fat boy fired.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 11, 2018)

^ either way, see you next Sun. :thumbs:


----------



## chart94 PE (Dec 11, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ either way, see you next Sun. :thumbs:


Oh its #hateweek. Can't wait for Hicks, Mack, Floyd, Smith, Goldman, Jackson, Callahan,(Mcmanus if Callahan is out), Fuller, Trevathan  etc. to make Rodgers life a living hell next week.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 12, 2018)

Be just like me and get your picks in today! Come on people.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 12, 2018)

chart94 said:


> Nope actually a die hard fan of the greatest franchise to ever take the field. Also currently on the top of the NFC North after beating the best team in football.


All I know is that I hope the Seahawks get matched with the Bears in the playoffs. They need an easy win.


----------



## chart94 PE (Dec 12, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> All I know is that I hope the Seahawks get matched with the Bears in the playoffs. They need an easy win.


All I know is a 24-17 win earlier in the season.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 12, 2018)

playoff? playoffs?


----------



## User1 (Dec 13, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> All I know is that I hope the Seahawks get matched with the Bears in the playoffs. They need an easy﻿ win.


I would actually, maybe, buy a seahawks something in support of this faceoff


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 13, 2018)

chart94 said:


> All I know is a 24-17 win earlier in the season.


That is exactly the mistake I would expect the bears to make too.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 13, 2018)

God dammit


----------



## vee043324 (Dec 13, 2018)

LETS GO KC


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 13, 2018)

Damn.....


----------



## akwooly (Dec 14, 2018)

dang, i had the chargers then changed my pick.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 14, 2018)

Got stuck in a fire drill at work and when I went to do my pics I literally saw it “lock” the TNF game - God Damn Mountain time zone..

I also had the chargers as my FF defense and meant to change them out - so double fucked!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 14, 2018)

Was it just me or was the last penalty a make up for not flagging the obvious targeting that Rivers whined about for 30 minutes.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 14, 2018)

don't let that distract you from the fact that GB is 0-6 on the road this season...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 14, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> don't let that distract you from the fact that GB is 0-6 on the road this season...


I am happy about that indeed.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 16, 2018)

That face when the Browns eliminate you from the playoffs...

I really hope the Broncos fire that coach.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 16, 2018)

If they still had an actual owner I think Elway would be gone - he just got lucky the colts are stupid and parted ways with Manning - 

Elway is fucking up ski season again for sure...his Paxton Lynch decision set the team back 5 years

Browns have some good players - if their ownership doesn’t make another stupid HC decision they may be pretty good next year


----------



## akwooly (Dec 16, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ either way, see you next Sun. :thumbs:


This is funny.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 16, 2018)

Also this is my mulligan week— I mean shit I made the pics but forgot to set points on all of them-


----------



## akwooly (Dec 17, 2018)

Can I still use this for a Seattle meme? My god the 9ers?


----------



## Supe (Dec 17, 2018)

Well, my fantasy playoff run finally came to an end thanks to Goff tanking at the worst possible time in consecutive weeks.


----------



## chart94 PE (Dec 17, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ either way, see you next Sun. :thumbs:


Well well well....


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 17, 2018)

Supe said:


> Well, my fantasy playoff run finally came to an end thanks to Goff tanking at the worst possible time in consecutive weeks.


Me too. It wouldn't have been so bad if Drew Brees also didn’t fail me multiple times at critical moments.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 17, 2018)

I made it through 2nd playoff week... I think I will be out next week as I’m playing the guy who always has like 150 points...

Is this screen name offensive?






Edit- our league has 16 people in it so average scores barely get to 100 each week. - it’s too many people as theirs is nothing but crumbs left on the waiver wire...


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Dec 17, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> I made it through 2nd playoff week... I think I will be out next week as I’m playing the guy who always has like 150 points...
> 
> Is this screen name offensive?
> 
> ...


You still have a good shot. I played in 12 team league, had a 12-1 record and averaged around 125 a week. Had a Week 1 bye last week and totally bombed this week only getting 59 points after being projected to get 121 points.  Our number 2 seed also got eliminated last night after scoring 63 out of a projected 106 points.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 18, 2018)

Our "commish" keeps moving the seeding around - I think he is trying to avoid the death matchup of the undefeated dude - but I am in the final 4 so looking to get some money either way this ends!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 19, 2018)

So next up, any takers? :dunno:

http://fantasysleddogracing.com/


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 20, 2018)

Get your picks in, EB people!

@tj_PE especially you, because you are not a quitter!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 31, 2018)

Fuckers!

1st Place - Vee (schooled by a lady)

2nd Place AK

3rd Place -Gosh Darnold?- Is that mets fan?

4th Place - KF

5th Place - RG 

6th Place Leggo

7th Place - Dex

8th Place - Fumble Bucs?

9th Place - TJ Fails (yep)

But I won my work FF league so I get to talk shit all year!  $250 bucks baby!


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 31, 2018)

Well I ended on a high note, I guess! But @vee043324 and I tied. The only two times I won a week were both with ties. It makes me so curious as to what the tiebreakers actually were.

Anyway, good season everyone! Thanks for making this fun to participate in. It was a nuts regular season for the NFL, which gave people like me the slightest glimmer of a chance... Which developed into nothing.

Now rest up this post- and off-season, and get ready to put your skin in the game to participate in next year's EB Pick 'Em, which will be hosted on ESPN's platform and coordinated by yours truly...


----------



## akwooly (Dec 31, 2018)

One point? One point @vee043324 !?! Ahhhhhhggg! Good game Miss, good game, next year! Like leggo said thanks everyone  for making it fun!


----------



## vee043324 (Dec 31, 2018)

DANG. skin of my teeth. thanks friends for letting me play! did we veto the idea to put $$ this or... lol


----------



## Supe (Jan 2, 2019)

I was Gosh Darnold.  Given the amount of picks I missed over the course of the season, everyone below 3rd should be ashamed of themselves, LOL.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 2, 2019)

So apparently we get pics through the playoffs-so a couple more weeks.... not over yet!!


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 2, 2019)

Supe said:


> I was Gosh Darnold.  Given the amount of picks I missed over the course of the season, everyone below 3rd should be ashamed of themselves, LOL.


I fully own my obliviousness!


----------



## vee043324 (Jan 2, 2019)

Woooo lets go!!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 2, 2019)

Anyone see how they set the confidence points? Wowza


----------



## vee043324 (Jan 5, 2019)

I hate it ^^ 

the colts player that I DM got a great sack this game!! Yaaaaasss colts I’m obsessed with this team


----------



## User1 (Jan 5, 2019)

vee043324 said:


> I hate it ^^
> 
> the colts player that I DM got a great sack this game!! Yaaaaasss colts I’m obsessed with this team


Talkin about his sack...


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 5, 2019)

F’n Texans


----------



## vee043324 (Jan 5, 2019)

MY PICKS DIDNT SAVE I'M GOING TO KILL MYSELF


----------



## vee043324 (Jan 5, 2019)

WHAT THE HELL


----------



## vee043324 (Jan 5, 2019)

IS THIS A SICK JOKE


----------



## vee043324 (Jan 5, 2019)

NO ONE PICKED THE COLTS AND I HAD THEM AT 12 WTF YOU GUYS


----------



## vee043324 (Jan 5, 2019)

FURIOUS


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 6, 2019)

vee043324 said:


> MY PICKS DIDNT SAVE I'M GOING TO KILL MYSELF


It's only one button? If FF has taught me anything, it's to close the browser, re-open and double-check EVERY SINGLE TIME. Which is obviously not helpful now, but that's why you have White Claw.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 6, 2019)

I don't think I've even opened the website since before Xmas. Almost 0 computer usage over the holiday break. It was awesome.


----------



## Supe (Jan 7, 2019)

I missed the first two picks, but honestly, it wouldn't have mattered.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 7, 2019)

I went 1 for 4 this weekend, pretty terrible..


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 7, 2019)

I was 4/4 but tied. And lost. Damnit.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 8, 2019)

Quite a close match-up for the top 4 places too! 8pts for last week...&lt;smh&gt;


----------



## User1 (Jan 8, 2019)

i conceded a long time ago

but i felt like i should update everyone on that. 

i'm standing by my decision


----------



## Supe (Jan 8, 2019)

How did I get 1/4 right and move UP in the rankings?  LOL.  Maybe I should have paid into the pot!


----------



## vee043324 (Jan 9, 2019)

Is this anyone else during their favorite teams game??  I have never related to anything more hahaha


----------



## vee043324 (Jan 9, 2019)

Update: if colts get to the super bowl, I’m going. Just confirmed with my mom (lmao fml) that she would go with me if they go. Soooo LETS GO


----------



## chart94 PE (Jan 10, 2019)

vee043324 said:


> Update: if colts get to the super bowl, I’m going. Just confirmed with my mom (lmao fml) that she would go with me if they go. Soooo LETS GO


For sure rooting for the colts in the AFC. NFC going all in on the Rams now since Cody parkey cant make a freakin 43 yard FG and we lost to the eagles... So basically Rams/Colts SB


----------



## akwooly (Jan 10, 2019)

Chargers/Rams superbowl


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 10, 2019)

That would be good just to see St Luis and San Diego cry! - But Id like to see Rivers get a SB ring I think..


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 11, 2019)

akwooly said:


> Chargers/Rams superbowl


This is what I want!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 11, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> This is what I want!


----------



## vee043324 (Jan 12, 2019)

making my picks for this weekend like


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 13, 2019)

Where dem boyz?


----------



## chart94 PE (Jan 13, 2019)

Wow. Just wow. Chargers didn’t even put up a fight. Eagles looked good first half, but saints def looking better now.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jan 13, 2019)

Geaux Saints


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 13, 2019)

Whodat?


----------



## Supe (Jan 14, 2019)

The Chargers were my "hail mary try to jump ahead in the EB league" pick.  Whoops.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 14, 2019)

I had the same plan!


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 14, 2019)

Seems all the rave in the NFL is to have the "hot young Offensive Minded Genius" and in the final 4 we have:

Andy Reid - OLD as Fuck

Sean Payton - OLD

Josh McDaniel's - Not really young anymore but maybe?

McVeigh - The Young buck


----------



## Supe (Jan 14, 2019)

Yeah, the Jets pass on McCarthy for a sub-500 coach that couldn't cut it in SF.  Way to go.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 14, 2019)

Also the Fudge Packers signed a guy who once held Kyle Shannahan's clipboard in Atlanta (Not like Kyle has done much in the last 2 years other than lose)

And the Bronco's go the other way and hire a relic that no one had ever heard of..


----------



## chart94 PE (Jan 15, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Also the Fudge Packers signed a guy who once held Kyle Shannahan's clipboard in Atlanta (Not like Kyle has done much in the last 2 years other than lose)
> 
> And the Bronco's go the other way and hire a relic that no one had ever heard of..


Agree with the Packers assessment, but the Broncos easily just hired the hottest name in coaching coming from the D-Coord. Position. Granted, up until his years in SF he wasn't well known. After turning that defense around, then coming to the Bears and doing the same thing with nothing during the Fox Era, and now add the amazing job he has done with the great players, Broncos got a good coach. Does that mean he will be a good HEAD coach, who knows. But that defense just got a hell of a lot better with him calling the plays and schemes.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jan 20, 2019)

Freaking patriots.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 20, 2019)

They're the NFL equivalent of the Lannisters...


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 20, 2019)

Fuck the patriots- but man those were two really good games!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 21, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Fuck the patriots- but man those were two really good games!


Fuck the patriots, but I disagree... those games would have been ok, but for the horrendous officiating in both. A lot of the bad calls went both ways, but there were some insanely bad calls. Roughing the passer because brady's jersey may have gotten wrinkled while he still had the ball?


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Road Guy (Jan 21, 2019)

and Fuck the 'Aints as well!!!!  That game was great, especially the jr cheaters interception in OT


----------



## Supe (Jan 21, 2019)

I had both picks right but didnt trust myself and changed to the Chiefs!


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 21, 2019)

I changed to the pats at the last minute because.. well... Chiefs....


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 23, 2019)

And just for @MA_PE in case he hasn't been razzed enough...


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 23, 2019)

@knight1fox3  haters gotta hate.  

go Pats!


----------



## vee043324 (Jan 24, 2019)

who wants to go to a colts game with me next year!! https://www.colts.com/news/colts-2019-home-away-opponents-finalized

also open to going to any 49ers game  https://www.49ers.com/news/a-first-look-at-the-49ers-2019-opponents

also open to going to any game at a cool stadium that is worth visiting.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 24, 2019)

MA_PE said:


> @knight1fox3  haters gotta hate.
> 
> go Pats!


Exactly!  Go Cheaters!


----------



## P-E (Jan 24, 2019)

MA_PE said:


> @knight1fox3  haters gotta hate.
> 
> go Pats!


Yes.  Go Pats


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 24, 2019)

https://sports.yahoo.com/10-year-old-kid-won-science-fair-proving-tom-brady-cheater-184439991.html


----------



## Exengineer (Jan 28, 2019)

The NFL head office will soon be forced to define the Super Bowl as "the league championship game between the NFC champions and the New England Patriots."  What else has it become lately?  Counting the upcoming game, the Patriots have been participants in 5 of the 8 most recent Super Bowls.  Something seems crooked about that.  Maybe the divisions should be shuffled and put together randomly so the same match-ups don't keep coming up every season.   Patriots in the Super Bowl _again?  _Boring!


----------



## Violator (Jan 28, 2019)

Didn’t know they watched football in Canada?


----------



## Exengineer (Jan 29, 2019)

Most people around here that I know have been to NFL games that are easy to drive to, like in Buffalo, Cleveland and Pittsburgh.  Sports bars always have NFL games on during the season.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 30, 2019)

vee043324 said:


> who wants to go to a colts game with me next year!! https://www.colts.com/news/colts-2019-home-away-opponents-finalized
> 
> also open to going to any 49ers game  https://www.49ers.com/news/a-first-look-at-the-49ers-2019-opponents
> 
> also open to going to any game at a cool stadium that is worth visiting.


Wanna come visit sunny CA?


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 30, 2019)

Gotta say, I'm not that excited for this Super Bowl. I'm guessing it's the Patriots' to lose, but wouldn't mind being proven wrong.

Is it baseball season yet?


----------



## vee043324 (Jan 31, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> Wanna come visit sunny CA?


yaaassss lets gooo!!


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 31, 2019)

I know nothing about the Super Bowl, but I am excited about the snacks I get to eat!  And my uncle explaining what certain calls mean during the game, and what simple football terminology to me (he's a die-hard Jets fan with a son who is a die-hard Giants fan, so it's disappointing in general for our family).  All I know is that I'm not allowed to like the Patriots and Tom Brady is old as fuck for what's he's doing?  Does this mean football players need to go out to pasture at a certain age?


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jan 31, 2019)

You could argue that every position, in every sport, has a "life expectancy" where the level of play starts to really drop off. Some people, for whatever reason, can still play at a higher level beyond that point. I don't think that there should be a set mandatory age of retirement per se. It kinda works out that way since contracts are usually for only as long as the team expects a certain level of performance. After that point, contracts are of shorter duration, less guaranteed money or more performance based, or both.

A players performance could drop off while he still has year's on his contract. At that point the player could choose to retire early, such as to not tarnish their legacy; or they can keep playing to get that fat pay day. Some teams may cut players and just eat the lost money.

Quarterback is one of the few positions where a talented player could last into their late thirties and still play at a high level. I'm loathe to say anything nice about NE: but Brady, while diminished with age, is still playing at high level and better than most other quarterbacks currently in the league (includes backups). He's certainly past that age though where his performance could drop off a cliff. It could happen next season or it could happen five years from now...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 31, 2019)

JayKay0914 said:


> (he's a die-hard Jets fan with a son who is a die-hard Giants fan, so it's disappointing in general for our family).


Ha ha.... @Supe


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## P-E (Feb 3, 2019)

I suddenly lost my appetite for pizza.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 3, 2019)

Friend sent me this from Atlanta - check out the cost of parking! And this isn’t the “good lot” either lols


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 3, 2019)

Who's everyone putting their $$ on? I'm going to pick the Rams as the seemingly underdog in this match-up. :dunno:


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 3, 2019)

Gonna go with Wade Phillips ability to put Brady on his ass like the little bitch that he is!!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Feb 3, 2019)

I hope they both lose.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 3, 2019)

Well this game sucks


----------



## P-E (Feb 3, 2019)

Dilly dilly


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## RBHeadge PE (Feb 4, 2019)

Road Guy said:


>


If there was ever a metaphor for last night's game, this would be it.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 4, 2019)

Or this


----------



## Supe (Feb 4, 2019)

I was 99% positive that New England was going to win, but I thought everyone else felt the same way including Vee, so I picked the Rams as an attempt to get to first in our league.  Fail!


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 4, 2019)

I was going to pick the rams but somehow forgot to make my pics again!


----------



## vee043324 (Feb 4, 2019)

i win?


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 4, 2019)

Whatever that was yesterday, it was not worth watching. I should've known when the halftime score was 3-0!


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 4, 2019)

vee043324 said:


> i win?


Yep!  congrats!

someone pay the girl!


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 4, 2019)

If only there had been money involved... Start saving for next time, kids!

Kidding. But if I'm running this thing, it's gonna be at least a $30 buy-in (I think I might have even said $40 in the past...) and one must pay before getting access to the league.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 7, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> someone pay the girl *in White Claw*!


Fixt. :thumbs:

@vee043324


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 7, 2019)

isn't white claw a wal mart drink?


----------



## Exengineer (Feb 11, 2019)

Watched the entire AAF game between Salt Lake City and Arizona on Sunday evening and that was a much better game from a spectator standpoint than the Super Bowl.  Both teams actually gained yards and made first downs, did not punt on every series.  Arizona won 38-22 and there were a lot of good offensive plays on both sides.  If the NFL style of play ever becomes just like that Super Bowl then I won't be watching.  They will lose millions of fans.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 11, 2019)

Did HeHateMe play?

What channel was it on?


----------



## Exengineer (Feb 12, 2019)

Rod Smart from the XFL?  Nah, he's over 40 now, way too old for a running back.  I saw the game on the NFL Network right on my computer screen.  Look forward to see the upcoming games every weekend.


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 26, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> If only there had been money involved... Start saving for next time, kids!
> 
> Kidding. But if I'm running this thing, it's gonna be at least a $30 buy-in (I think I might have even said $40 in the past...) and one must pay before getting access to the league.


Hey everyone, just bringing this back into the realm of all of your consciousnesses...

I'm going to be running this next season's Pickem and it's probably going to be based on ESPN and involve a monetary buy-in of $20-$30 to be participate.

I'll be creating the new thread some time in the week of August 19th, and will require payments by Monday, September 2nd so you can be invited and have time to put in your first picks.

Winner buys everyone white claw. Get ready!

Let's have fun, everyone!


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 26, 2019)

Nag early and nag often!!!!

And thank you!!


----------

